# Submersed growth, is it possible?



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

I am interested in growing the following cryptocorynes submersed.

cryptocoryne zukali
cryptocoryne longicauda 'pudingbesar'
cryptocoryne minima 'bukit merah'
cryptocoryne noritoi
cryptocoryne pygmeae
Cryptocoryne elliptica

Is there anyone here currently growing these plants sucesfully underwater? If so can you comment on your setup, water parameters, lighting, substrate, co2, temp?

Im a little scared to just plant them, I only have a few of each plant. I know there is a risk of loosing the plants. Thats why im asking?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I am currently growing the elliptica submersed in a high light, CO2, mineralized soil substrate setup and it's doing well. 

All of the others supposedly will do well, though I have yet to try them I do know one person growing the noritoi, albeit very slowly.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks AaronT those C. elliptica leaves you sent me I planted them in some used aquasoil and they grew suprisingly fast. When the leaves reached about 1 inch long I transplanted them into some brand new Azoo grower bed. Two of them completelt melted away but I saved one. Its in poor health but I think I can save it.

I think I will go ahead and plant the two you mentioned. C. noritoi and C. elliptica submersed and see how it goes.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

pygmaea is really easy in submersed environment. I had mine growing in flourite/onyx mixed. no CO2, under 2x 54 watt HO T5 over 5x 10 gallon.

I had minima 'gasseri' doing quite well in ada soil until tank crashed. The plant was grown with CO2, 3x 54 watt HO T5 over 75g. The minima was off to the far side of the tank and was not directly under the light.


----------

